
Digital Exile: How I Got Banned for Life from AirBnB - mnm1
https://medium.com/@jacksoncunningham/digital-exile-how-i-got-banned-for-life-from-airbnb-615434c6eeba?curator=NODESK
======
tlb
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17523056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17523056)

